# doeas squats make u shorter???



## assassin (Jun 6, 2006)

i was reading a thread about grip strength and some body said that squats would make u shorter and db lunges make ur arms longer .....is this a myth or is true for young ppl ??    i'm really curious about that cause i am 5'8 tall


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2006)

It isn't true. You don't see people getting shorter from gravity do you?


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 6, 2006)

im no expert.....but im sure getting shjorter in impossib le.


----------



## assassin (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah i think it's a myth... but maybe it puts stress on the back i don't know i think it's all crap...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 6, 2006)

You technically get shorter throughout the day just beacuse of gravity, and slightly shorter right after lifting, because your spinal disks get compressed.  They decompress back to normal size after a little bit though.  It's nothing noticeable either.


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes squats make you shorter; if you want to be taller, do chinups.


----------



## assassin (Jun 6, 2006)

i do both


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> i do both



Then you'll have short little legs, and knuckles that graze on the floor .


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You technically get shorter throughout the day just beacuse of gravity, and slightly shorter right after lifting, because your spinal disks get compressed. They decompress back to normal size after a little bit though. It's nothing noticeable either.



Thats crazy. I have to measure before and after a workout next time...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Thats crazy. I have to measure before and after a workout next time...



I think the difference is extremely small, so you might not be able to measure it with commonly available tools.


----------



## Pedigree (Jun 7, 2006)

Hang from a bar to make yourself taller. It worked for Bobby Brady.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 7, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> im no expert.....but im sure getting shjorter in impossib le.



Oh yeah?  Tell that to P-funk


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

ok i won't stop squating because of a millimeter or two shorter but maybe i'll do some reps on the pull up bar just after finishing my leg workout do decompress the spinal disk though


----------



## KarlW (Jun 7, 2006)

Actually, over the course of a lifetime gravity has quite a noticeable effect on a persons height. People into their 70's and 80's may have shrunk an inch or two from the time they stopped growing. And, as CP pointed out, you do shrink a tiny bit throughout the day, which reverses for the most part while you are asleep, though not completely. Makes you wonder how you'd end up and the end of your life if you slept standing up all the time.
Wasn't the idea of traction, or hanging upside down big in the 70's or something? What ever happened to that?

As for squats, the positive impact they have on the body overall far outweighs anything negative.


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

ummm interesting information so that means that pull ups may have some positive effect ..


----------



## KarlW (Jun 7, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> ummm interesting information so that means that pull ups may have some positive effect ..


 
Just hanging there does have a stretching affect on the spine, I'm just not sure if you'd need to hang for hours to make it worthwhile?


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

hours i just meant some full reps  and some stretching


----------

